# help with teaching sit (no brainer right?)



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Wrong. We have a conformation poodle here for day trains and we are trying to capture a sit with the clicker.. not a lure. I made sure to say conformation because I guess you do not want the dog to sit in conformation. Who knows if this dog as punished or what but this dog will NOT go into a sit. He was never shown because he never grew tall enough or something like that. He is now in a new house but is deemed an outdoor dog. I need help/suggestions. We even gave in and tried a lure and guess what, he wouldn't sit with a lure. The food was REALLY good and he was all about it but he would just put his head up further and further and then try to jump up for it. He will not put two and two together. Even tethering him while I sit in a chair further away than the leash extends. Nothing. Perhaps he was punished pretty bad for sitting who knows but this poor dog can not sit!!! crazy!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

When you're trying to lure him does he even bend his knees at all? That would be a starting place at least, then just shape it from there for deeper and deeper bends.

OR can you get him to lie down? Then perhaps get him into a sit from a down to start just so he sees the position is rewarding, then work on sit from a stand later.


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay, try this:

You sit (kneeling) on the floor with him standing, let's say he's on your left. With your right arm and hand, gently rub and stroke his chest in a small circular motion, at the same time with your left arm put it over his shoulders gently and cuddle him in. Wait until he's relaxing into your side and without him realising it, slip your left hand down the outside of his flanks towards his rear, whilst at the same time, your right hand is still applying a little more pressure but still in a circular motion. Gently cuddle him towards you into a lean and see if his rump will slide into a sit on the floor. 

Or, gently hold his collar while he's standing with one hand (you're standing up) and with the other, open your fingers and slide one hand from his collar down his spine towards his tail end, at the same time, apply a little pressure (not too much) on the open moving hand, (the heel of your hand should be nearest the collar while the fingers should be pointing to the tail and moving down the spine accordingly). 

I've got a few more suggestions if neither of these work.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Well we've only just got our greyhound to sit after 4 months! they don't naturally sit easily and their bum doesn't actually touch the ground due to large muscular legs and obviously whilst racing it wasn't necessary for them to learn this. We got him to lay down, wait, etc far earlier than the 'sit'. I don't have any special tips as I am a novice dog owner but I tried pushing him down gently on his bum, putting treats over his head so he would stretch up and naturally lower his bum all to no avail. I did meet a very good dog agility trainer recently and she said to go with what the dog does naturally and then when it is going for what you want do the praise and treat thing. My dog eventually would only sit on a soft surface ie his bean bag but has now progressed to sitting on the floor. Sorry if this is not terribly helpful and good luck with the poodle.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Does the dog ever naturally sit, just around the house? Or does he go straight from standing to a down? Possibly capturing it in normal life, around the house is a possibility?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Natalie, we tried to capture at first naturally as we rather would have him think however he always downs from a bow/stretch.. but we finally did have success. He will now offer a sit and we have named it. Thank goodness!! took two days!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome work!


----------

